# Wife in hospital in San Diego



## aliikai2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Joyce went into emergency Wednesday Morning in Puerto Vallerta, and they medivaced us to San Diego last night.  She is in Scripts Mercy Hospital.

I am staying at the best western the phone number is 619-291-1300 name Greg Carslay.

Should be at that number after 3pm.

Greg


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 21, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Stressy (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joyce. I'm here in So. Cal but quite a way from San Diego. I hope some of the closer Tuggers and TS4M's members will reach out to you. However, if you need ANYTHING-please post and we will make sure it happens.



Tracy


----------



## LisaH (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG! So sorry to hear about the news. Hope she is OK...


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 21, 2010)

Hugs and prayers to you and Joyce.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Thinking of you both.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 21, 2010)

Scripps Mercy is a good hospital.  Sorry you are alone there with your wife.  We'll be praying for you both.

Fern & Jerry


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 21, 2010)

My in-laws lived in San Diego for years,  we have heard many good things about Scripts hospital from them. We have been to Scripts emergency ourselves for heart related and pneumonia while on vacation and we were very happy with the medical treatment we received. You can rest assured, Scripts Mercy is a good hospital. 

I am so sorry this medical emergency happen to you and Joyce and during a vacation.
My thoughts and prayers are with both of you. Please let us know how we can help.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg- Prayers and good thoughts for you both. Hang in there. Blondie


----------



## jackio (Mar 21, 2010)

Best wishes for a full and rapid recovery - Jacki


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, Greg, 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both. 
So sorry to hear your news,

Gen and Doug


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your wife's medical problems.  Hope everything works out OK.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 21, 2010)

How sad an being on vacation makes it worse.   DH won't stray too far from home because of health issues.

Nancy


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 21, 2010)

So sorry to read your news.  I hope that your wife will recover quickly.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this news.  We will be praying and remembering you all and hoping for the very best.


----------



## BevL (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg, I'm PM'ing you with my phone number.  We're not that far from your home so please feel free to call absolutely anytime if we can do anything that needs to be done at home.

It goes without saying my Greg and I hope things work out quickly and favourably for Joyce.


Bev


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg, best wishes for you both.  I hope she's already on her way to a swift recovery.

Sue


----------



## pittle (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness!  I am so sorry that this has happened. I knew you were looking forward to going to PV for a couple of weeks and that you had shared that Joyce's has had some health issues.  I will pray for you both.  Please do post when you can.  

I wish I lived in San Diego so that we could help.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 21, 2010)

Just read this on 4Ms - my thoughts are with you both ....


----------



## JudyH (Mar 21, 2010)

How scarey.  I'm hoping she gets out soon.  Good to be back in the States, though.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your wife's illness. May she have a speedy recovery and remember to take care of yourself also!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Greg, our prayers go out to you and Joyce and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm praying for both of you.


----------



## catwgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your wife!


----------



## richardm (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll say a prayer.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I hope everything will be ok.  Hugs & prayers going out to you both.  shaggy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 21, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way from Wisconsin too.  We sure hope your wife has a full recovery soon.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2010)

It's sad to have become ill on vaca in a foreign land. Good to be medevac'd to a great medical facility. Bad to be in a strange city. Really tough to have your beloved laid-up. We pass all the good feelings we can muster your way. Hoping for a speedy and complete recovery for Joyce. Seriously, All the best to you both....

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jya-Ning (Mar 22, 2010)

Best wishes for her

Jya-Ning


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks you all*

Joyce was alert today, she is still sedated and on the ventolator, they say she is improving, but thye haven't told me yet what they think caused this event.

I am heading back to the hospital now to see her, I had to tap a nap and get some lunch, 

Greg


----------



## ricoba (Mar 22, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> Joyce was alert today, she is still sedated and on the ventolator, they say she is improving, but thye haven't told me yet what they think caused this event.
> 
> I am heading back to the hospital now to see her, I had to tap a nap and get some lunch,
> 
> Greg



Thank you for the update.  I am glad you have received some good news.  May she continue to improve.


----------



## BevL (Mar 22, 2010)

That is promising news.  I hope she continues to improve.  First step to get her stabilized, then find out what the heck's going on.

Thank you for taking time to post.  I think lots of us have been checking.  I know you're taking care of Joyce but good that you got some sleep - good to be on the ball to keep track of things.

Take care

Bev


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 22, 2010)

Greg, it was nice to talk to you last night, but you may not see this, with no computer access.  I forgot to mention that we can come there if there's anything we can do to help.
It was good to hear that it wasn't a pulmonary embolism, but A-Fib, and with the edema, I, In my mostly medical ignorance, wonder about congestive heart failure...which isn't as terminal as it sounds.   My husband has had that, but Scripps is a great place for her to be, as far as I've heard,
I can't imagine how lost you must feel in such a strange place, I wish I could send you both some chicken soup.  Jean


----------



## bass (Mar 22, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Nancy


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 22, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joyce. It's good to know she is getting good care, but how frightening to have this happen and have to be medivaced out.
Liz


----------



## pjrose (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh wow, what a thing to happen on vacation!  Good thing they were able to get her to a hospital quickly.  

I like the suggestion about Chicken Soup. If it had Matzoh Balls it would cure anything, but Won Tons are the next best thing, so head to the Chinese Takeout!

Hugs to you both, PJ


----------



## mas (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope her recovery is a speedy one...best of luck to you both.


----------



## mpizza (Mar 23, 2010)

More prayers for Joyce's quick recovery.

Please take care of yourself.

Maria


----------



## Tia (Mar 23, 2010)

Prayers and good wishes towards a speedy recovery.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 23, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> Joyce was alert today, she is still sedated and on the ventolator, they say she is improving, but thye haven't told me yet what they think caused this event.
> 
> I am heading back to the hospital now to see her, I had to tap a nap and get some lunch,
> 
> Greg



Good news.  We are hoping for a complete recovery.  Please take care of yourself during this ordeal.  Your wife is surely counting on you to do that.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2010)

*Prayers with you two*



aliikai2 said:


> Joyce went into emergency Wednesday Morning in Puerto Vallerta, and they medivaced us to San Diego last night.  She is in Scripts Mercy Hospital.
> 
> I am staying at the best western the phone number is 619-291-1300 name Greg Carslay.
> 
> ...



Greg:  Bruce and my prayers are with you two.  You are in good hands with Scripps!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck to her and to you, Greg. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mo1950 (Mar 23, 2010)

Just read your post and wish your wife a speedy recovery.   So sorry this happened; will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 23, 2010)

aliikai2:

Que Lastima!!!  Ojala que se mejore pronto.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Best wishes for your wifes recovery!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 23, 2010)

Just read this.  Good wishes and prayers coming your way.  Hoping for a speedy recovery for Joyce.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Her Echo cardo says her heart is fine*

They put a "pig tail drain" in her right chest late yesterday, and drained out around a litter of fluid. 

During rounds this morning she was more alert, and seemed more comfortable, the DR said that they feel this was an exaserbation of her COPD, and that it will be a while before they can remove the ventolator.

I looked at my watch today and figured out will be a week tommorow morning since she was taken to the er, it honestly seems like months.

Our oldest daugther will arrive at the airport in an hour or so, it will be good to have some family here.


Thanks to all of you for you wishes and prayers, I really do appreciate all of you.

We have access to the internet now here at the motel, so I will try to keep you all posted more often.

Greg


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sending healing wishes and prayers to Joyce and the family.

Her progression is inspiring.

Best,
Beags


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 23, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> They put a "pig tail drain" in her right chest late yesterday, and drained out around a litter of fluid.
> 
> 
> Greg



Was this for fluid around the heart?  (Percardial Effusion)?

Keep the good news coming.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope she continues to progress and will continue to keep you both in my thoughts.  I'm glad family is on the way.  Hoping you both can go home soon.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 23, 2010)

How scary for you!  I'm wishing the best for your wife.

Deb


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sending all my thoughts and well wishes to your wife for a speedy recovery, and to you for the strength you need to be by her side through this. Love.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg, I was glad to see another report from you on Joyce's condition.  That is a really big deal, and I don't know whether to think it was terrible luck to have it happen on a vacation, or that the luck wasn't so bad, since she ended up at Scripps.  Who can figure that out?
It's wonderful that you'll have her daughter there for support.  It has to be awful to be so alone and far from home in an unfamiliar area.  
Please know you have a bunch of us here, mentally holding your hand, and praying for the best outcome.
Hugs...  Jean




aliikai2 said:


> They put a "pig tail drain" in her right chest late yesterday, and drained out around a litter of fluid.
> 
> During rounds this morning she was more alert, and seemed more comfortable, the DR said that they feel this was an exaserbation of her COPD, and that it will be a while before they can remove the ventolator.
> 
> ...


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 24, 2010)

Hoping things continue to improve for both of you.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 24, 2010)

Wishing your wife a speedy recovery also.  I'm sure she will do fine, just takes time.

Something similiar happened to DH a few years ago.  About 6 months after having a MI (heart attack) he was getting irregular rapid heart beats.  I mean fast!!!! 150 bpm.  A-fib , A-flutter.    

He was ablated in 2007 at our local hospital and did fine for almost 1 year, then the other started (i think a-flb)  If you have one, it usually brings on the other.

I'm no doctor but have 2 DD's that are nurses and the one really knows alot about this seeing it in ER.

So in 2008 he was ablated at the Cleveland Clinic.  All went well, and was suppose to come home the following day.  But I guess at night after I went back to the motel room, he was having trouble breathing.   They kept a close eye on him and the next day he went back  to the A Fib lab to have a tube put into his chest also.  (percardial efusion as OP mentioned) but told me CHF.    Scared the sh.......out of me.

He was in ICU for 3 or 4 days and moved to a regular room for a few more days.   Our overnight procedure ended up to be 10 days in the hospital.  I was there alone which made me half crazy.  DD in Oregon and other DD working.   It wasnt where they had to be there, but it was hard on me all day at the hospital etc.   

And shopping for more clothes etc since I only planned 2 nights there.

You said they took out 1 litre from your wife.  They drained much, much more from DH.  Since then he has still had some episodes, so he is back on medications to regulate him.   Hope in time he can go off the medication.  

He also takes warfarin which he stayed on during the ablation.  The doctor said she would rather see bleeding, then a blood clot.  The bleeding could be reveresed more easily.   Stop the coumadin, give a shot of Vitamin K and put in the tube.   Blood clot could be fatal.

The chance of that happening was slim and he was just one that it affected.
If he does in the future have recurring episodes of A-fib or flutter, there will still be no more ablations.   I can't go thru that again and won't put him thru it.

Anyways, again good luck with your wife.   Time will heal


----------



## JudyS (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg, I hope your wife will be able to leave the hospital soon!



happybaby said:


> ...
> He was ablated in 2007 at our local hospital and did fine for almost 1 year, then the other started (i think a-flb)  If you have one, it usually brings on the other..
> So in 2008 he was ablated at the Cleveland Clinic.  All went well, and was suppose to come home the following day. ...
> He was in ICU for 3 or 4 days and moved to a regular room for a few more days.  ...


Happybaby, I'm glad your DH was ok! Ablation sounds like a scary procedure.  (I had to look it up; it sounds like they use radio waves to destroy sections of the heart that are believed to be causing the abnormal rhythm.)


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 24, 2010)

Joyce was very alert today for quite some time, she appeared to recognise Lauren, and I , They are now sure that the umderlying problem was her copd, and that the A fib is a side effect. They don't know how long this we take for her to be able to breathe on her own.

I have been thinking alot about this and when it happened, I know that if we had been home I would have been at work, and Joyce more than likely wouldn't have survived, as no one would have been with her, So I guess god had his plan and this was what was supposed to happen.

Thank again to all of you, we really enjoy the extra love and prayer.

Greg


----------



## BevL (Mar 24, 2010)

That is great news, Greg.  We really appreciate your posting here.

We've all been thinking this is so awful to have happened on vacation.  Sounds like that might have been the absolutely best thing that could have happened!!

Hopefully she'll just keep getting better and better and you'll be able to come home soon.

Please take care of yourselves.


----------



## pittle (Mar 24, 2010)

Great news!  Will keep praying for you both.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 25, 2010)

That is good news.   

I am glad to see you can find the blessing in the midst of the turmoil.  

All the best.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg, 

Thanks so much for taking the time to update us w/the good news. So glad to hear that Joyce is better! We'll continue to pray for her full recovery


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 25, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> Joyce was very alert today for quite some time, she appeared to recognise Lauren, and I , They are now sure that the umderlying problem was her copd, and that the A fib is a side effect. They don't know how long this we take for her to be able to breathe on her own.
> 
> I have been thinking alot about this and when it happened, I know that if we had been home I would have been at work, and Joyce more than likely wouldn't have survived, as no one would have been with her, So I guess god had his plan and this was what was supposed to happen.
> 
> ...





Greg,
Happy to read this morning that Joyce is doing much better.  Glad you have your daughter with you guys too.  Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## stugy (Mar 25, 2010)

Great news.  Yes, God always has a plan for us.   
Pat


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Continued good thoughts for your wife and you and your family, Greg ...  It's nice that you can see the little good that's been involved in this bad situation.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 25, 2010)

*They have stopped her sedation this morning*

and later today they are going to try to remove her from the vent   

They don't know if it will be today or ?? but they are acting pretty sure that she will be able to breathe on her own soon.  

Thanks all for you wishes and prayers, Greg


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 25, 2010)

aliikai2:

Glad your dear wife is being weaned off the ventillator.  Our prayers are with you both.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg, we are both so happy to learn that Joyce may be off the ventilator soon.  I know that's a scary thing to see, and I hope she can breathe on her own now.

I come in here every day, to see if there's more news, and I think it's pretty wonderful how so many get involved and care about others' problems.  It helps us all to know we have a support group.

Yes, thank God that Joyce wasn't alone when this happened. 
Thanks so much for keeping us informed. Jean


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 26, 2010)

Wonderful news!  So happy for both of you.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 26, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> and later today they are going to try to remove her from the vent
> 
> They don't know if it will be today or ?? but they are acting pretty sure that she will be able to breathe on her own soon.
> 
> Thanks all for you wishes and prayers, Greg



Great news.  Hope she is off by now and breathing on her own.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 26, 2010)

I am glad things are improving. As you said, if this had happened when she was alone at home, it could have been so much worse.
Liz


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Joyce is off the ventolator*

as of around 9 am they removed the ventolator and she is breathing on her own, she is awake quite a bit, trying to get out of bed, asking for a cigarette, wanting a drink of water, and not being really happy about not being able to do these things,

She seems to be aware of lots but she  is not understanding that she is laid up, and can't just leave here.

I am so happy, they said that they expect her to be in ICU for another couple of days, then in telemitry for a week or so, so I might get to take her back north early next month.

Thanks to all, Greg


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 26, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> as of around 9 am they removed the ventolator and she is breathing on her own, she is awake quite a bit, trying to get out of bed, asking for a cigarette, wanting a drink of water, and not being really happy about not being able to do these things,
> 
> She seems to be aware of lots but she  is not understanding that she is laid up, and can't just leave here.
> 
> ...



Great news, Greg!

It's very disorienting to go through something like this...I'm not surprised that Joyce is not understanding that she can't "just leave." My MIL went through a similar thing and it took a few days after she was lucid to really understand why she was at the hospital. It's almost deja vu hearing what Joyce was asking you - about the cigarettes, water, leaving, etc. That was her response as well. Like I said, it took a couple days for everything to sink in, but then she was fine. 

Hang in there, and I'm so glad Joyce is getting better. Glad your DD is able to be there with you. 

Our prayers will keep coming your way


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2010)

That's excellent news, Greg. It sounds like the worst may be behind you, but there will be some significant rehab time ahead. 

I know you have been spending most of your time by Joyce's side during all this, but you and your daughter should get out a little bit while you are there. You owe it to yourselves.

Assuming you have wheels, Old Town San Diego is not far away, and has several tasty and moderate eateries. Since you were in PV when Joyce's  health problem occurred, you probably like Mexican food. Good choices for the area.

If you like Italian, Little Italy (India Street) has many choices. Lots of locals eat at Filipi's right where the Little Italy sign crosses the street. Parking in that area is a PITA, though.

There have been several threads in TUG of what to do in San Diego, and while you aren't looking for recreation, you shouldn't just hang around the hospital either. 

Best wishes. You remain in our thoughts.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba (Mar 26, 2010)

That is great news.   

Let's hope she is up and about and enjoying our beautiful SoCal weather as soon as possible.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 26, 2010)

Glad Joyce is doing better!

I hope this won't seem like nagging, but once your wife is better, she may want to explore some of the new options for cigarette replacement. The nicotine is what gets people addicted, but it's the smoke, not the nicotine, that causes COPD. If nicotine gum or patches don't help enough with the cravings, then the new e-cigarettes may be worth a try -- they look, feel, and (apparently) even taste like cigarettes, but without actual smoke.

I know that my mom's breathing was always much, much better when she was on nicotine replacement therapy rather than actual cigarettes. Unfortunately, she tended to think of nicotine gum as being _worse_ for her than actual cigarettes, and didn't use enough of the gum to stop her cravings.  (A lot of people think this way -- the warnings on nicotine gum are actually more dire than the warnings on cigarettes.) During a very stressful period, she went back to cigarettes and died of respiratory failure less than two weeks later. She was only 64 years old.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 26, 2010)

So glad she's doing better!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 27, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> as of around 9 am they removed the ventolator and she is breathing on her own, she is awake quite a bit, trying to get out of bed, asking for a cigarette, wanting a drink of water, and not being really happy about not being able to do these things,
> 
> She seems to be aware of lots but she  is not understanding that she is laid up, and can't just leave here.
> 
> ...




I am very happy to read this (this morning).  Please take a few moments to take care of yourself also.........


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Great News*

That is great, hopes she continues to improve and you can take her home - sometime that is the best medicine.  We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## pittle (Mar 27, 2010)

Great news!  Yes - do take care of yourself.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm also very glad that things are looking up for you and Joyce, but the cigarette thing bothers me, too, especially since she already has COPD.
I hope things continue to improve, and that you can be heading back home soon.
I like the suggestion to see a bit of San Diego while you're there, and not in a constant worry-mode.  There is so much to see there, and you can see quite a lot with a trolley ride, too.  Jean


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Update on Joyce*

Hi all, Joyce came off the ventilator early Friday, and is breathing on her own, she is out of ICU and they expect we can take her home in another week or so, thanks so much for your prayers and good wishes.

I am home now to take care of some business and my pre-op for my bladder stone removal, but I will be flying down on the 1st and stay there until they let me take my sweety home. 

Greg


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear she'll be able to come home much sooner than you originally anticipated!! THanks for the update, and you continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. Especially as you face your own surgery. 

Take care.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg, so glad that things are looking up and that Joyce will be able to go home soon. Praying that all will continue to go well for both of you.


----------



## vacationdoc (Mar 29, 2010)

So happy for your good news. Hope you both continue to do well. Your strength and poise during this has been so inspiring.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 30, 2010)

*A review of our experience*

In the last couple of days I have been able to get some much needed sleep and review what occurred, please excuse me while I ramble about this event.

I was so impressed with the medical community at CornerStone Hospital in PV, they were really great and wonderful people. 

The original DR that came to the resort was the one that saved Joyce's life by rushing her to the ER where she was revived and put on the ventilator.

The insurance department went over and above in the help they gave, Emmanuel and Dolce, helped with getting the Air evac, the billing issues, etc Once the evac team arrived, Dolce took her car and took me back to the Buganvilas to check out, she then drove me to the airport as the was no room in the ambulance.

I had purchased the Access America insurance with the air tix, just because, it paid $40K + for the air evac and 10K towards the hospital fees. The balance of the fees ( which needed to be paid before they would release Joyce ) I put on several credit cards. I hind sight I should have purchased a higher limit medical plan, but I think this will all work out as Medicare says they will reimburse me up to their limits as this was an emergency.

The people at Scripps in San Diego have been great, a very caring and highly skilled group of medical professionals .

We had been staying( and our Daughter is still there and I will be Thursday night) in a Best Western motel room in Hotel circle, they have an free shuttle that takes us to and from the hospital, airport, etc. They also have restaurant, free wi-fi, etc.

I have had problems getting my head around all that has happened, and without the prayers and well wishes that we have received from all or friends and family I don't think I would have made it.

Thank you all so very much, Greg


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 30, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, Greg.

Sounds like in a very scary situation, a lot of people came through for you to help at the resort, and area. Kudos to them for making it easier for you! Sleep is the hardest thing to get when you are worried and trying to deal with an ongoing emergency. 

Don't beat yourself up over using the credit cards. You do what you have to, then deal with the details later... 
Maybe you can get a homeowner's loan to pay off the cards before you have to eat their high interest rates? Even though some will be reimbursed, (medicare, insurance) getting to a lower interest rate soon might really help. Or some other type of bank loan...Maybe use overdraft protection to initiate a bank loan and pay off the highest interest bearing cards? You may have other ideas as well. 

Take care


----------



## Nancy (Mar 30, 2010)

Take care Greg.  You and your wife, and the rest of your family, are in our thoughts and prayers.

nancy


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 30, 2010)

aliikai2:

I am pleased to learn that your wife is doing so much better. 

Best wishes for her complete recovery.  

pianodinosaur


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the good news update!  I hope Joyce continues to have a speedy recovery and is able to go home with you soon!

Von


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 30, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> I had purchased the Access America insurance with the air tix, just because, it paid $40K + for the air evac and 10K towards the hospital fees. The balance of the fees ( which needed to be paid before they would release Joyce ) I put on several credit cards. I hind sight I should have purchased a higher limit medical plan, but I think this will all work out as Medicare says they will reimburse me up to their limits as this was an emergency.



your post here got me thinking about travel insurance and the cost for benefits.. I found the Access America Ins. place. So I put some number in for a upcoming trip and get a price of $78 bucks for the 4 of us..  I did notice the "Emergency Medical Transportation  column was showing $500,000. That got me to wondering what the difference was as your seemingly only paid $40K or $50K total.. 

Was that policy "Access America Classic Comprehensive" or something else.. 

I also when to insuremytrip.com and came up with the same numbers.. so I was a bit confused by yours only paid out $50K and not up to $500K.. 

am i missing something in the special details?? just making sure if I get it and need it, it will work with no problems..  

if you don't mind my asking how much additional was needed to get joyces transportation complete.. 

Please let her and you know there are lot of unknown tug friends thinking of you both and wishing you well.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg, 
Thanks a lot for posting the cost/benefit of buying travel insurance and what it has paid for Joyce's care and evacuation. You don't need me to tell you it was money well spent.

Many here have upcoming trips. We have purchased travel insurance in the past, sometimes, when there's not much at stake, we blow it off, but your experience sure helps to put it in perspective.

I will definitely procure some coverage before the next upcoming trip.

All the best to you and Joyce.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg, How can I thank you for your recap?  I'm sure a lot of us were wondering what transpired, and what kind of help you received, and it's great to be able to appreciate those who where immeasurably helpful to you.  
You also reinforce the importance of buying insurance for travels.  I never used to do that, but I sure do now, and will continue to.  Just think how it would have been, had you not bought the insurance.  Very smart of you.  Thanks again for sharing your experience.  Some of us shared it with you.  Hugs, and good wishes for future travels, and good health.  Jean



aliikai2 said:


> In the last couple of days I have been able to get some much needed sleep and review what occurred, please excuse me while I ramble about this event.
> 
> I was so impressed with the medical community at CornerStone Hospital in PV, they were really great and wonderful people.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 31, 2010)

Talking about insurance coverage - a few things without boring you.

On our 11 N. Med. DCL cruise - our friend's parents came with us (late 70s) - luckly they had travel insurance.  Without getting into all the details, we still had not gotten to the first port - the Magic had to turn around to the nearest port where he was taken to Sardena, Italy.  He was in the hospital about two weeks.  He passed away there and never made it home.  The insurance helped them immensely. (He fell in the bathroom).

Back to this trip.  We were obviously doing all these excursions in Italy and France - extremely hot weather, climbing mountains, etc.  No symptoms from my husband of any problems.  After this trip at home - less than a month later he had a heart attack.  We had not taken out any insurance.  Had this happened on the ship or in Italy - who knows what would have happened.  Would he have survived the ordeal and where would we be financially.  

We have taken insurance out in the past (maybe once or twice).  From now on if we are leaving the country, the insurance is the first thing we will purchase.  

My daughter has decided to go to the London trip with school next year.  There are three different insurance plans and even though she will be 18 then - I took the top one and it still does not cover too much (I think - like Greg $50,000) is the limit for medical and of course it covers other items like a one way ticket for her (up to$1,500) home or fly a family member there.  Hopefully nothing will be needed.  One less thing to worry about.  This trip is through ACIS.


How are you and Joyce doing this morning?


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Our plan was the sold with our Alaska air ticket purchase*

Hi Carl,
I had in the past I searched the various companies and bought travel insurance when leaving the US, on this trip as I was buying our air tixs, and a  " Gateway" sale offered the Access America trip protection for only $43.88 right on Alaska's site, I didn't pay that much attention to the numbers as of course we were not going to need it , as always hind sight is always 20/20 

I will certainly be sure to look at these figures more closely on future trips.

Greg



carl2591 said:


> your post here got me thinking about travel insurance and the cost for benefits.. I found the Access America Ins. place. So I put some number in for a upcoming trip and get a price of $78 bucks for the 4 of us..  I did notice the "Emergency Medical Transportation  column was showing $500,000. That got me to wondering what the difference was as your seemingly only paid $40K or $50K total..
> 
> Was that policy "Access America Classic Comprehensive" or something else..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been out of town so I am a bit late on my well wishes for your wife. So glad to hear she's improving. What a scary story. I'm glad she got such good care. 

I'm very glad you bought that insurance.

Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## pittle (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the information about travel insurance.  We have never bought it, but now that I have heard your story, we will certainly consider it.  We go to Mexico for a month at a time a couple of times each year and I also travel with my brother to Europe every couple of years.

I'm glad that Joyce is doing better.  I am sure that she is looking forward to getting back home.  We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better! How scary. All my well wishes.


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Latte yesterday they moved Joyce out of the hospital*

to the Balboa rehab center a few blocks away. The DR wouldn't give us clearance to travel and said she needs to be in rehab for 7 to 10 days. She seems as good to me as she was before the trip, but of course all they know  is what they can see today:annoyed: 


I would sure like to get her home, even if she needed to do a rehab , close to home would sure work better.

Thanks to all for you wishes and prayers,
Greg


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 4, 2010)

YAH that she's the same as before the trip! That is wonderful news. Hang in - soon you'll be home. Happy holidays!


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 4, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> to the Balboa rehab center a few blocks away. The DR wouldn't give us clearance to travel and said she needs to be in rehab for 7 to 10 days. She seems as good to me as she was before the trip, but of course all they know  is what they can see today:annoyed:
> 
> 
> I would sure like to get her home, even if she needed to do a rehab , close to home would sure work better.
> ...



Happy Easter!!

THat's the hard part about being in a different hospital where they don't have a base to go by. I'm so glad Joyce is able to move to a rehab center, though. Our prayers continue for you both..

We leave today for Kona - Mahalo, again


----------



## chickenfoot (Apr 4, 2010)

Glad to hear your wife is on the road to recovery and I was soooo happy to read in a later post you had purchased the travel insurance.  I'm traveling to Cabo in August and was considering the medical evacuation insurance through AARP, now I will be buying it for certain.  May you have a safe return home and yout wife a speedy recovery


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 4, 2010)

Have you heard from her since the earthquake?  Hope all is well.


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 4, 2010)

*I am down here*

And I left the Balboa around 3:45 pm, and walked up to Subway and Albertsons, When I went into Subway, the gal behind the counter seemed pretty shuck up, I asked here what was wrong, she said the earthquake,

I didn't notice it, I called Joyce a few minutes ago and she was having some pain issues with a bedpan, but didn't mention the earthquake.


I had to move today, I used hotwire and ended up at the Days in, nice suite, much nicer then the Best western.

Greg


Rose Pink said:


> Have you heard from her since the earthquake?  Hope all is well.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 4, 2010)

For some reason I thought you had had to go back home.  I do get confused.  

When we were visiting Carlsbad Caverns, the ranger explained that earthquakes are surface things and are not felt underground.  I'm not sure how far underground you  have to be or if that is always the case, though.


----------

